# Linux entfernen, aber Windows behalten...



## Tobias K. (25. November 2004)

moin


Kurz vorweg:
Hab schon gesucht aber nix bracuhbares gefunden.


Ich hatte zuerst (und jetzt immernoch) Windows installiert, danach Debian welches einen Bootloader mitinstallierte. Nun möchte ich Debian kommplett löschen, inklusive Bootloader, den brauch ich ja nicht mehr.

Ich hatte schonmal die Erfahrung gemacht das man nciht einfach die Linuxpartition von Windows aus löschen sollte, da dann nciht mehr geht!

Also zu meiner Frage:
Wie kann ich Linux komplett entfernen, so das Windows noch korrekt gestartet wird?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## RedWing (25. November 2004)

Hallo,

du kannst deine Linux Partition bendenkenslos löschen. Vorher aber eine 
DOS Startdiskette machen und mit Hilfe deines DOS auf Diskette den
MBR neu schreiben, mittels fdisk. Wie das genau geht musst du im Netz 
nachschauen,da ich mich mit windows und Dos in solchen Sachen net wirklich aus-
kenne.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Tobias K. (25. November 2004)

moin


Hab kein Diskettenlaufwerk :-(


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## JohannesR (25. November 2004)

umbrasaxum hat gesagt.:
			
		

> moin
> Also zu meiner Frage:
> Wie kann ich Linux komplett entfernen, so das Windows noch korrekt gestartet wird?



[Start] -> [Ausfuehren] -> cmd[enter]
> fdisk /mbr (Schreibt den MBR, sprich, u.a. den Bootloader neu)

Jetzt per Rechtsklick auf den Arbeitsplatz, Verwalten die Linux-Partitionen loeschen.


----------



## Tobias K. (25. November 2004)

moin


fdisk /mbr da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können....

Wie man die löscht ist auch klar.


Nun aber ein Problem! fdisk gibt es nciht mehr (bei mir jedenfalls). Hab WinXP Prof.

Hmm, mal suchen..



mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## JohannesR (25. November 2004)

Hmmm, unter XP gibt es ein Tool das fixmbr heisst, oder so aehnlich. Ist evt. nur unter der Reperaturkonsole verfuegbar. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Tobias K. (25. November 2004)

moin


Ja hab ich grad schon was gelesen.

Hab noch ewin bsichen in der Windowshilfe geguckt und die erklären mir sehr ausführlich wie ich den Bootmanager "lösche"!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Tobias K. (26. November 2004)

moin


Es soll eine möglichkeit geben das wie folgt zu machen:
- Windows XP CD rein und zur Wiederherstellungskonsole
- Dort eingeben:
Fixmbr c:
Fixboot c:
copy x:\i386\ntldr c:\
copy x:\i386\ntdetect.com c:\
(x entspricht dem CD Laufwerk)

Aber das ging auch nicht! Hba mir gedacht erstmal die Linux Partitionen löschen, gedacht getan! Ergebnis: Linux weg, System startet noch, aber Bootloader immernoch da.

Mal so ne Frage:
Ist der Booloader auf der aktiven Partition?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## olaf_1976 (8. Dezember 2004)

mit der xp cd wiederherstellungs konsole starten und fixmbr eingeben das wars eigentlich schon neustarten und win läuft wieder


----------



## Tobias K. (8. Dezember 2004)

moin


Wie ich ein meinem vorherigen Beitrag schon deutlich geschrieben habe geht das nicht.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

